# Disassembly of Beretta Model 21A



## Pirate69 (Jun 10, 2012)

Friend of mind has one with a broken firing pin. I am trying to replace it for him. I can get the slide to disconnect for the recoil spring and the slide then moves freely. The front of the slide will not lift high enough to clear barrel hinge so it can be removed. Manual says it should clear to slide off. Anyone understand what I am doing wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out this video clip:

Beretta Model 21A Bobcat (22lr) : Overview - Disassembly - Cleaning - Reassembly - YouTube (start at 1:40 mark for slide removal)

and go read this thread:

Beretta Model 21A Disassembly Problem - The Firing Line Forums (post #6)

for details on what else might be causing problems.

Hope this is helpful.

Those are nice little guns. I had one many years ago, but I traded it off in a moment of weakness. I kind of miss it.


----------



## Pirate69 (Jun 10, 2012)

Great advice and help. Now I have something to work with. It makes sense that there is some type of mechnical stop that is preventing the loose slide from popping up. Thanks.


----------

